# Canada Day, July 1, 2013



## Retired (Jun 30, 2013)

:canadian:


*Happy*  *Day, July 1, 2013*



See updated images of what's happening on Parliament Hill in Ottawa this weekend,  on the official Parliament HIll webcam

Refresh the above webcam image by pressing F5 on the browser window that opens when you click on link above.  The webcam refreshes every 30 seconds.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## gooblax (Jul 1, 2013)

Happy Canada Day, eh?!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## MHealthJo (Jul 1, 2013)

I saw a snippet of a maple festival somethingorother on a morning show today, and I thought of all my Canadian pals I've met on Psychlinks... I didn't find Psychlinks looking for Canadian pals but it really is a good place to meet Canadian pals


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 1, 2013)

Happy Canada Day to you all!!!!!!!


----------



## GDPR (Jul 1, 2013)

Sorry if I have asked this before. Is Canada Day kind of like the 4th of July here in the U.S.?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 1, 2013)

Lost_In_Thought said:


> Is Canada Day kind of like the 4th of July here in the U.S.?



Yes. Basically celebrating Canada as an independent nation within the Commonwealth, instead of a British Colony, meaning we still recognize Queen Elizabeth as the symbolic head of state but our nation and our government is autonomous.

So pretty much the same as Independence Day (July 4) in the US.


----------



## GDPR (Jul 2, 2013)

David Baxter said:


> So pretty much the same as Independence Day (July 4) in the US.



It seemed strange for you to call it 'Independence Day',because I forgot that's what it's actually called. Everyone just calls it 'the fourth of July'.

As a matter of fact,I don't recall ever hearing anyone call it Independence Day.....


----------



## Retired (Jul 2, 2013)

> Everyone just calls it 'the fourth of July'..........I don't recall ever hearing anyone call it Independence Day.....



Please see:

Fourth of July is Independence Day | USA.gov

Independence Day (United States) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Canada Day*

I know it mostly from the movie, _Independence Day_...


----------



## GDPR (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Hi - I'm new*

Dr.Baxter,did you mean to post that in the 'Canada Day' thread?

Just asking,cause I think it would make more sense there.

---------- Post Merged at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 05:20 PM ----------

BTW,Independence Day is one of my favorite movies!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Hi - I'm new*



Lost_In_Thought said:


> Dr.Baxter,did you mean to post that in the 'Canada Day' thread?
> 
> Just asking,cause I think it would make more sense there.
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## making_art (Jul 2, 2013)

Canada Day......bah humbug.....the poor birds run for the wilderness and don't come back for months with those fire works going off....:sour:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 2, 2013)

make_art said:


> Canada Day......bah humbug.....the poor birds run for the wilderness and don't come back for months with those fire works going off....



As do many cats and dogs.


----------



## Banned (Jul 2, 2013)

Sadly kijiji and Facebook are full of postings today about dogs who took off yesterday during the fireworks.  Right you are, Dr. B.


----------



## Mari (Jul 5, 2013)

I have not seen my skunk 'Pepe' since Canada Day  so I do think it might have been the fireworks. I was hoping to tame him with blueberries but I ended up eating them all myself. If he does return I will try to remember to take a picture. Wishing everyone well.


----------



## Banned (Jul 6, 2013)

When I was younger I wanted a pet skunk.  Actually I still do except I spoke with some veterinarians who had experience with them and they were honest with me and told me what horrible pets they make after about a year.  It made me kind of sad but at least I found out before I got one and not after.  Now I have to admire them from afar.  They really are fantastic little animals.


----------

